# What are some GOOD complete website downloading programs for offline viewing?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember from many years back like waaaaay back when the Zip drives just came out these was a program which I can't remember now that allowed you to download the complete contents of the website for offline viewing.

Now I know with FireFox/I.E you can save the page you want to view offline later but if the website has like 100's of pages that will be tiring to save each link at a time (not to mention you may likely lose count of which pages or links were done).

My reasoning is simple. I want a copy of the website purely for nothing more then offline viewing and archiving useful knowledgeable sites from being lost forever if the site shuts down or something happens to it.

Also because if I had to really pull an enduro on laptop and max out that battery likely all wifi will be turned off and not to mention if I can't get any wifi signals like if I was in the middle of a field somewhere.

Thanks in advance.

Oh if someone has some time and can archive this site for me it would be most appreciated. http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

I absolutely love how they show all the exercises and what it each exercise does and targets and also more then one way to do the exercises if you don't have equipment.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> My reasoning is simple. I want a copy of the website purely for nothing more then offline viewing and archiving useful knowledgeable sites from being lost forever if the site shuts down or something happens to it.


google way back machine


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Other then the 'way back machine' which does -NOT- work for the 'steal this wiki' website (a take on the 'steal this book') when the site canceled all bot crawlers.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey there 
The program I used when I would download all of a website for reading it later on was HTTrack @ http://www.httrack.com/

This program is open source and allows you to download a website recursively and gives the option to download the links pointing to the website on the pages you download if I am not mistaken 

Check it out and let me know if it works 
Been a while of me using it so not sure if I remember but It was pretty easy to configure


----------

